# How to make xorg.conf



## kr651129 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just installed compiz and I'm following the handbook.  When I create my startup script for compiz I'm not getting any of the title bars on the windows.  Per the instructions this is because I've missed something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  The problem is I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Is there any easy way to take whatever configuration I have right now and output a config file so I don't mess anything up or is it more involved that this?


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you installed emerald and configured compiz to use it?

To generate xorg.conf

```
Xorg -configure
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2012)

You can change xorg.conf all you want.  If it is not right, renaming or deleting it will restore xorg to using the defaults.  Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what values xorg is using.


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 6, 2012)

@BeautifulFish -- that's what I'm tryig to do right now.  I'd like to use deskutils/cairo-dock.  I've already enabled compositing in x11/gnome2 and I'm still getting the black box around it and the -o option doesn't help either.  I thought that maybe using Compiz would help solve this problem and I've been meaning to install it anyway.

@wblock -- What I'd like to do is just copy over the configuration that Xorg is already using and then make the  adjustments.  But the configuration `# Xorg -configure` generates doesn't work. I've taken a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log is there an easy way to make this into the correct format for my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2012)

Xorg -configure should generate an xorg.conf file using the same defaults that you get when running without an xorg.conf file at all.

If it doesn't work, show us the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that is generated.

Adam


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 6, 2012)

Still not working, when I test the new configuration I get a black screen until I press the power button to shutdown the I see the "x" cursor.

I've attached Xorg.0.log


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2012)

Please put big text files on pastebin.com and post the link.


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 6, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/zps76cub


----------



## izotov (Jul 13, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> I just installed compiz and I'm following the handbook.  When I create my startup script for compiz I'm not getting any of the title bars on the windows.  Per the instructions this is because I've missed something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  The problem is I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Is there any easy way to take whatever configuration I have right now and output a config file so I don't mess anything up or is it more involved that this?


It is not an answer to your question anyways when I first tried Compiz I had the same problem but in my case the cause was that there were no appropriate settings (window decorations maybe?) selected in Compiz config. You might try playing with them.


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 14, 2012)

izotov said:
			
		

> It is not an answer to your question anyways when I first tried Compiz I had the same problem but in my case the cause was that there were no appropriate settings (window decorations maybe?) selected in Compiz config. You might try playing with them.



I had a similar experience with Ubuntu once but I don't think this is the case because I was having this problem before I installed compiz...I DO however have another thread open related to compiz if you have any thoughts on that  (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33203)


----------

